# Light Box/Fixture in Lathe and Plaster Ceiling--How To?



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Get a deep box with hangers that screw into the joist.


----------



## vnmg331 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok, I am not sure there is a joist right there though...........surely there is?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The boxes I am talking about have adjustable suppoprts so you can screw to a joist on each side of the box.Really what is needed for a ceiling fan.This is also a safety issue.You' son pulling the old fan down could have been a very serious issue and started a fire or injured him.Take the time and the money to do it right this time.May cost you $15.


----------



## vnmg331 (Jun 11, 2015)

mako1 said:


> The boxes I am talking about have adjustable suppoprts so you can screw to a joist on each side of the box.Really what is needed for a ceiling fan.This is also a safety issue.You' son pulling the old fan down could have been a very serious issue and started a fire or injured him.Take the time and the money to do it right this time.May cost you $15.


For sure.....I am really happy nothing happened. I just have never heard of what you are explaining. So with this I would need to go into attic to attach it to the joists?


----------



## intelpcguy (May 10, 2015)

The box I think he was referring to is an adjustable ceiling fan box, remodel version. You would care fully remove the lath ( assuming in the photos that neither one is a ceiling joist. And install the remodel box, by inserting the adjustable bar in first, wrenching it open and tight, then inserting the box ( wiring in the existing feed to the box ) with the supplied u bolt and bolt it the bar. Then you install the fan. Yu might have to cut the plaster a little to ensure the new box fits. And all of this can be done from the bottom.

The box assembly is made by Westinghouse ( at least the ones I use ) and is available at the big box stores.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like for some reason there's a doubled up rafter behind that hole.
If so reattach just making sure the screws hit the rafters.
Do not use drywall screws, make sure you use a large enough headed screw that they do not pull through the holes.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Sure looks like for some reason there's a doubled up rafter behind that hole.
> If so reattach just making sure the screws hit the rafters.
> Do not use drywall screws, make sure you use a large enough headed screw that they do not pull through the holes.


thats the lathe. they installed the box and plastered around it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If they did one like this, I'd check the rest of your fans.


----------

